# Smithville Property Critters



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Went to our property over the weekend to grab a round bale for our horses here at home in Hitchcock.
As I was trying to wake up Sunday morning with a fresh cup of coffee I spotted a caracara flying down our 10 acres. That was my cue to get out of the RV and go check out some wildlife.

Later we checked out the motion camera to see what was visiting our deer feeder. We have a bobcat, feral hogs, and some pretty bucks and does.
The motion camera is set up across from the deer feeder so whenever something comes or flies across it snaps a picture. 
On my walk I found a few subjects including a coyote. I talked to a couple of the neighbors that stopped me walking on the road to see who I was and what I was doing with my camera. I was happy to tell them I was their neighbor but haven't had the chance to meet everyone that owns property down the street. I tell you we have some nice people that live and own property around our place. One that owns the property across from ours that faces the Colorado River told me about the eagles nest on his property. Which explains why now the last time I was up there I spotted one flying over my head. 
I did see the eagles nest from the road just down the street. Maybe the rancher will let me get a closer look on his land someday but I didn't want to pry just then being that it was our first initial visit. 
Hope you enjoy my photos. The last 7 photos are from the Motion Camera.
Not the greatest but just to show you what has been visiting on our land.
I was delighted to see this and wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*WOW got yourself a really nice place the pics are great love those motion camers never know what may be prowling around at night thanks for sharing*


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what kinda cat is that? Very nice by the way


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That is a Bobcat for sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no doubt abiut it.

dick


----------

